# τριέρειστη πλάκα



## Nancy (Jan 27, 2011)

Καλησπέρα!
Έχω βρει τη συγκεκριμένη λέξη σε ένα οδηγό σπουδών του τμήματος πολιτικών μηχανικών που μεταφράζω. Ανάλογα αναφέρεται και το τετραέρειστη πλάκα και αμφιέρειστη δοκός; Γνωρίζει κανείς μήπως τι είναι και πώς θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί ή να αποδοθούν; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

Αν υποθέσω ότι αμφιέρειστη δοκός είναι η two-point supported beam, υπόθεση στην οποία με οδηγούν και κάποια διαγράμματα, π.χ. από εδώ, θα υπέθετα ότι τριέρειστη πλάκα θα μποορύσε να είναι η three point supported plate και, αντίστοιχα, τετραέρειστη η four point supported plate.

Με τη μικρή επιφύλαξη του απόμαχου μηχανικού άλλης ειδικότητας. :)


----------



## Elsa (Jan 27, 2011)

Νομίζω οτι η αμφιέρειστη πλάκα είναι one-way (continuous concrete) slab και η τετραέρειστη two-way slab. Η τριέρειστη, δεν ξέρω. Δες εδώ: www.arnos.gr/oktonia/download.php?file=733.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

ΟΚ, προφανώς έπεσα παταγωδώς έξω.


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Πρώτα μια εικόνα, από εδώ: http://www.runet.gr/betonslab.htm


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Κάποιο λεξικό στο διαδίκτυο μού λέει ότι η *διέρειστη πλάκα* είναι *two-way slab* και στο Answers διαβάζω:

*two-way slab*
Το ένα λεξικό λέει αυτό:
1. A concrete floor slab in which the main reinforcement runs in two directions.
2. A rectangular, reinforced concrete slab having a span on the long side that is less than twice the span on the short side.

Το άλλο λεξικό λέει αυτό:
(civil engineering) A concrete slab supported by beams along all four edges and reinforced with steel bars arranged perpendicularly.

Κάποιος απ' όλους κάνει λάθος. Ίσως εγώ. Η γλωσσική μου αντίληψη μού λέει ότι η _τετραέρειστη_ πλάκα είναι εκείνη που στηρίζεται απ' όλες τις πλευρές της (υποθέτω ότι έχει 4 πλευρές).

Ποιος θα παντρέψει τα γλωσσικά μου κολλήματα με την όρεξή μου για πλάκες;


----------



## nickel (Jan 27, 2011)

Και για να καταλήξω, πιστεύω ότι το απλό που ζωγραφίζει η εικόνα είναι αυτό που διαβάζουμε π.χ. εδώ:
http://books.google.co.uk/books?id=...&resnum=3&ved=0CCcQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q&f=false

2.1 Parallelogram-shaped slabs
2.11	Supported on all four sides
2.12	Supported on two sides
2. 2 Trapezoidal slab
2.21	Supported on all four sides
2.22	Supported on three sides
2.23	Supported on two sides


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 27, 2011)

nickel said:


> Πρώτα μια εικόνα, από εδώ: http://www.runet.gr/betonslab.htm



Συγγνώμη, αφού το έλυσες, γιατί το άφησες μέχρι εδώ;


----------



## Cadmian (Jan 27, 2011)

Την αμφιέρειστη δοκό την ξέρω ως simply supported beam, και βλέπω πως υφίσταται και το simply supported slab, υποθετικά για την αμφιέρειστη πλάκα. Επίσης, αν κρίνω απ' τις εικόνες, η τετραέρειστη πρέπει να'ναι η flat slab. Είναι λάθος; 

Για τριέρειστη πλάκα δεν βρήκα κάτι, λυπάμαι.


----------

